# powerbook g4, 15", 1,33 ghz, maudit !



## JPTK (13 Mai 2006)

Sur les 8 mac que j'ai acheté en 2005, il y en a un qui est pourri complet...
Je l'ai acheté 1300  il y a 6 mois je crois, l'écran avait été changé et la carte mère.
2 mois après, le lecteur lâche, les médias ne rentrent même plus entièrement, il est mécaniquement endommagé, et voilà que récemment c'est le DD qui rend l'âme !  :hein: :rateau: :mouais: 

Bon, évidemment c'est le pwb d'un switcher, génial, heureusement qu'il est pleinement conquis par OSX et que sa copine a un ibook qui lui fonctionne, sinon il aurait déjà back switché.

Je vais acheter ce lecteur, pas d'objections ? 

Ensuite, je vais installer en 1er température monitor car là c'est pas possible, il a un problème ce powerbook, tout a lâché, reste plus que l'alim quasiment qui soit d'origine, il doit y avoir un problème non ? Je pensais justement à un DD qui chauffait trop et qui aurait engendré une température de fonctionnement trop élevée non ?

ps : il est plus sous garantie évidemment...


----------



## JPTK (13 Mai 2006)

Je m'apprête à changer le DD, mais je bloque là, je trouve pas ce putin d'ergot ! :hein: 









> En théorie, on est sensé passer par l'ouverture CD pour aller décrocher la chose, perso, je suis passé entre les deux coques avec un outil genre sonde de dentiste pour décrocher l'ergot.


----------



## rubren (13 Mai 2006)

En théorie, mais en pratique aussi avec ce genre d'outil, si ça peux te dépanner. 

Source PowerBook.fr


----------



## JPTK (14 Mai 2006)

J'ai finalement réussi, pas simple quand même, j'ai un peu raboté le PWB en passant, heureusement qu'il était pas du genre nickel.

Et vous savez-quoi, sur ce pwb maudit, on monte donc un WESTERN caviar 60 go, au lieu du Toshiba 80 go flingué, le switcher rentre chez lui et là il vient de m'envoyer un mail pour me dire que ça fait "tac tac"  :hein:  :hein: 

Nan mais j'ai jamais vu ça, je fais quoi moi si le DD est flingué ??? C'est quoi ce pwb qui tue tout ???? :hein: :hein: :hein:


----------



## JPTK (15 Mai 2006)

J'ai fait appel à un marabout spécialiste du mac


----------



## JPTK (15 Mai 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je vais acheter ce lecteur, pas d'objections ?




Et sinon, vous en pensez quoi du combo slim ? Un avis au mois là-dessus à défaut d'autre chose ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Mai 2006)

J'adore te voir te battre tout seul.


----------



## duracel (15 Mai 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon, vous en pensez quoi du combo slim ? Un avis au mois là-dessus à défaut d'autre chose ?


 
Mon avis: bon choix.


----------



## JPTK (15 Mai 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> J'adore te voir te battre tout seul.




Je ne suis pas tout seul c'est faux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				duracel a dit:
			
		

> Mon avis: bon choix.




Marci


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Mai 2006)

Tu as ça aussi. Plus cher, mais il grave aussi les DVD.


----------



## JPTK (16 Mai 2006)

Oui oui oui, je reçois de nombreux messages afin que je donne des nouvelles du powerbook maudit, en voici quelques exemples d'ailleurs :

- mais que devient le powerbook maudit ?
- le powerbouk maudit est-il méchant ?
- le pwb maudit tire-t-il la chasse quand il va aux cabinets ?
- la malédiction est-elle contagieuse ?
- ça me gratte sur le coude, est-ce que je dois m'inquiéter ou pas pour mon powerboouk et même ma life ???

Etc...  


Mais bref, venons-en en fait, le powerbook a fait une nouvelle victime, le DD Western caviar 60 go fraîchement installé est bel et bien mort, mon ami va bientôt se pendre, il a déjà choisi la poutre du plafond français de son bel appartement de fonctionnaire.  

La batterie ne tient effectivement plus que 50 min.

Je récapitule donc :

- Ecran mort.
- Carte mère morte.
- Batterie à l'agonie.
- DD d'origine mort et nouveau DD défectueux dès l'installation.

Faut faire quoi dans ces cas-là hein ? 
La température est normale pourtant, 55°, une surtension peut-être ?

J'ai téléphoné au Marabout mais il passait sous un tunnel et ça a coupé, pas de bol :hein:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Mai 2006)

C'est assez hallucinant.
Ton ami switcher peut toujours contacter le Guiness des Records.


----------



## JPTK (16 Mai 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> C'est assez hallucinant.
> Ton ami switcher peut toujours contacter le Guiness des Records.




Il a bien contacté Guinness en effet mais je ne connais pas Records, un label je suppose ?


----------



## rubren (16 Mai 2006)

C'est pas un cousin de Pierre Richard desfois..... :love:

//edit : à tous les coups la poutre qu'il a choisi est vermoulue non !!!!!


----------



## JPTK (16 Mai 2006)

rubren a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un cousin de Pierre Richard desfois..... :love:




Tu crois que ça peut jouer d'avoir un cousin blond ?


----------



## rubren (16 Mai 2006)

Fais gaffe qu'il te porte pas la poisse à toi..... :mouais: 

Tu me dira ce ne serait que le juste retour des choses....
...J'ai pas oublié ton boulage au rouge....


----------



## JPTK (16 Mai 2006)

rubren a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe qu'il te porte pas la poisse à toi..... :mouais:
> 
> Tu me dira ce ne serait que le juste retour des choses....
> ...J'ai pas oublié ton boulage au rouge....




M'en fous, je ne crains rien, je reçois tellement d'amour chaque jour que même la pire des guignes pourrait à peine faire qu'aux toilettes le papier manquerait 


ps : attends le boulage c'est toi qui l'avait demandé, c'est avant qu'il fallait se rendre compte que ça faisait -8, pas après


----------



## rubren (16 Mai 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> M'en fous, je ne crains rien, je reçois tellement d'amour chaque jour que même la pire des guignes pourrait à peine faire qu'aux toilettes le papier manquerait




    allez bon courage quand même avec ce PB foireux, à mon avis t'est pas sorti de l'auberge...

L'aurait pas un peu trafiqué ton switcheur quand même ce PB ? Venant du monde PC ça ne m'étonnerait point pour en arriver à un tel stade...



> ps : attends le boulage c'est toi qui l'avait demandé, c'est avant qu'il fallait se rendre compte que ça faisait -8, pas après



Et toi tu fonces....Allez je t'en veux pas quand même...


----------



## JPTK (16 Mai 2006)

rubren a dit:
			
		

> allez bon courage quand même avec ce PB foireux, à mon avis t'est pas sorti de l'auberge...
> 
> L'aurait pas un peu trafiqué ton switcheur quand même ce PB ? Venant du monde PC ça ne m'étonnerait point pour en arriver à un tel stade...




Je vais te dire, il a pas eu le temps le pauvre et puis nan c'est plutôt un utilisateur lambda et j'ai fait aussi switcher sa copine sur un ibook et elle n'as pas de soucis (enfin si on met de côté une réinstall obligatoire fait par mes soins il y a peu, moi qui n'ai jamais réinstallé OSX sauf pour clean install...).

Par contre j'ai des doutes sur le vendeur de ce powerbook d'occaz, sur les 8 mac achetés en 2005, il en fallait bien un... mais bon il a l'air plutôt honnête et de bonne foi, il traîne même par ici d'ailleurs je crois, Yaël si tu me lis  





> Et toi tu fonces....Allez je t'en veux pas quand même...



Des occaz comme ça c'est pas tous les jours


----------



## JPTK (3 Juin 2006)

*PUTIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*











Donnez moi un poussin que je l'écrase dans mes mains !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon...:rose: 

Je reprends :

- Ecran mort.
- Carte mère morte.
- Batterie à l'agonie.
- DD d'origine mort et nouveau DD défectueux dès l'installation.

Je reçois hier un nouveau DD, le même que le dernier défectueux dès installation, soit un Western Digital 5400 trs/min, 60 go.

Je l'install et très rapidement j'entends un léger "clong-clong" excatement comme sur le précédent et pour moi "clong-clong" toutes les 2 minutes ça équivaut pour moi à "tac tac" sur un DD de 3,5 pouces défectueux :hein: :hein: :hein:

Alors je me trompe ou pas ? "Clong-clong" sur un 2,5 pouces n'est pas = à "tac-tac" sur un 3,5 pouces ? C'est pas le DD qui merderait ? Ce bruit inquiétant serait-il normal ?

Pitié éclairez ma lanterne, mon switcher il va faire une attaque là je crois.

Et si jamais le DD merdait ? Ca serait possible vous croyez ? 2 fois de suite ? Le powerbook tuerait-il aussi les DD ? Bientôt les BB ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Bon je déconne mais l'heure est grave les amis...


----------



## JPTK (3 Juin 2006)

*Et la batterie, 565 cycles, tu m'étonnes qu'elle tient plus que 55 minutes :hein: 
565 cycle en 1 an.... c'est possible sans déconner ???*

Ce powerbook c'était une arnaque, le mec l'a maquillé vous croyez pas, je vais aller le taper demain. :mouais:


----------



## duracel (3 Juin 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> *Et la batterie, 565 cycles, tu m'étonnes qu'elle tient plus que 55 minutes :hein:
> 565 cycle en 1 an.... c'est possible sans déconner ???*
> 
> Ce powerbook c'était une arnaque, le mec l'a maquillé vous croyez pas, je vais aller le taper demain. :mouais:




En effet, ça fait beaucoup en 1 an.
Cela revient à 1,54 cycles par jour.
Ou alors le type a une recette pour flinguer les batteries.


----------



## JPTK (4 Juin 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> En effet, ça fait beaucoup en 1 an.
> Cela revient à 1,54 cycles par jour.
> Ou alors le type a une recette pour flinguer les batteries.




Moi j'ai un pwb 1,33, celui dont je parle depuis le début est un 1,5 ghz, je m'étais trompé, franchement + de 550 cycles, je soupçonne fortement le mec de m'avoir filé une vieille batterie...



> Je l'install et très rapidement j'entends un léger "clong-clong" excatement comme sur le précédent et pour moi "clong-clong" toutes les 2 minutes ça équivaut pour moi à "tac tac" sur un DD de 3,5 pouces défectueux :hein: :hein: :hein:
> 
> Alors je me trompe ou pas ? "Clong-clong" sur un 2,5 pouces n'est pas = à "tac-tac" sur un 3,5 pouces ? C'est pas le DD qui merderait ? Ce bruit inquiétant serait-il normal ?



Bon et pour le "tac-tac" "clong-clong" significatif d'un dd qui rend l'âme, personne est capable de me donner un avis non de non ??? :hein:


----------



## JPTK (4 Juin 2006)

Sympa merci l'entraide, y en a bien parmi vous qui ont déjà eu des DD morts pourtant non ? :mouais:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Juin 2006)

Non. 


_Mais on est solidaire. _


----------



## duracel (5 Juin 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Sympa merci l'entraide, y en a bien parmi vous qui ont déjà eu des DD morts pourtant non ? :mouais:



Pour le moment, je n'ai pas eu cette chance.




			
				Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Mais on est solidaire.



Pas mieux.


----------



## JPTK (30 Juillet 2006)

Bon le DD fait régulièrement de légers TAC-TAC mais tout tourne au poil, enfin si on veut... hier je passe chez mon pote et le powerbook ne retient pas les réglages de la date et de l'heure, ça vient de quoi ça ? La pile interne qui est sur le DD qui serait morte ?

Après je lance safari, OSX version 10.4.7., safari 2.0.4 et là impossible de rentrer une url, le curseur est bloqué, je réinitialise safari, je répare les autorisations, je jette les pref de safari, idem :mouais: Firefox lui tourne normalement.

J'ai rien essayé de plus j'avais peur :rateau:


----------



## woulf (30 Juillet 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bon le DD fait régulièrement de légers TAC-TAC mais tout tourne au poil, enfin si on veut... hier je passe chez mon pote et le powerbook ne retient pas les réglages de la date et de l'heure, ça vient de quoi ça ? La pile interne qui est sur le DD qui serait morte ?



La batterie plutôt, elle a du atteindre les 666 cycles... je vois que ça.

Plus sérieusement, ce powerbook, il faut le faire exorciser et comme ça ne marchera pas, qu'il finisse donc sur le bûcher !


----------



## JPTK (30 Juillet 2006)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> La batterie plutôt, elle a du atteindre les 666 cycles... je vois que ça.
> 
> Plus sérieusement, ce powerbook, il faut le faire exorciser et comme ça ne marchera pas, qu'il finisse donc sur le bûcher !




Faire un feu par cette chaleur non merci ! :rateau:


----------

